# ka24de power mod?



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey wassup, i was wondering if any of you guys have a ka24de that is mod up to 175hp to the wheels with 180 torque to the wheels and what kind of mod did you put on to get that much power....or in another way to say so, what would you need to mod on to get 175whp and 180 torque.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> Hey wassup, i was wondering if any of you guys have a ka24de that is mod up to 175hp to the wheels with 180 torque to the wheels and what kind of mod did you put on to get that much power....or in another way to say so, what would you need to mod on to get 175whp and 180 torque.


Turbo.
All-motor 175hp Ka24 is gonna be insanely expensive.
Turbo 175hp Ka24 is gonna be comparatively cheap, if done with price in mind.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

honestly... all you need is nitrous/ basic bolt ons. just be carefull.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Dustin said:


> to get that much power from an na ka, you'd have to do a lot of stuff, underdrive pulleys, cams, headwork, and probably run higher compression. which is about the same as running a turbo system, which will put you closer to 200 at the wheels



mmm arent you suppose to run lower compresion for turbo? and higher for N/A?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

to get that much power from an na ka, you'd have to do a lot of stuff, underdrive pulleys, cams, headwork, and probably run higher compression. which is about the same as running a turbo system, which will put you closer to 200 at the wheels


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

But doesn't it suck to have turbo LAG in the middle of a Drift? Wouldn't na keep you sliding better with more control???? I know it depends on the driver...but what do yall think?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> But doesn't it suck to have turbo LAG in the middle of a Drift? Wouldn't na keep you sliding better with more control???? I know it depends on the driver...but what do yall think?


as long as you keep the RPMs up there will be no lag and plus if you're drifting you shouldn't have a huge turbo causing unwanted lag


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> But doesn't it suck to have turbo LAG in the middle of a Drift? Wouldn't na keep you sliding better with more control???? I know it depends on the driver...but what do yall think?


turbo lag is just GOD's way of helping V-8's keep up.  but there are turbos that spool extremely fast. so you won't have to worry about lag.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

93_240_ka said:


> turbo lag is just GOD's way of helping V-8's keep up.  but there are turbos that spool extremely fast. so you won't have to worry about lag.


Good management can massage out turbo lag as well.


----------

